# My Highland Bronze Auratus



## aengel (Aug 6, 2012)

I got a pair of Highland Bronze Auratus over the weekend. Here are some pics of the frogs and the viv! Most of the pics are of the female, the male is slightly shy compared to her.


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

Beautiful! I want!


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Very nice! Just curious what lineage?


----------



## aengel (Aug 6, 2012)

They are from Darren Meyer.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

Love em! I just got a group of 3month old froglets and I can't wait until they grow up and their colors start to shine like that pair of yours.


----------



## grantska (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow, great looking frogs! It's interesting how the light plays on their coloration, throwing both bluer and greener hues in different pics. Are they a proven pair?


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Very nice little frog. All auratus are impressive, but I like the way the bronze auratus "glitter".


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

did you get them at the reptile expo? if i may ask how much did they cost you?


----------



## aengel (Aug 6, 2012)

Yes they are a proven pair, they actually started courting the second day home. I pre purchased them and arranged to pick up at the expo in Renton. 
I agree about the "glitter" look they have, I had never seen any in person until I picked them up. My husband and I are just amazed with the color.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I call dibs on offspring!


----------



## aengel (Aug 6, 2012)

I found a clutch of 5 eggs under the cocohut yesterday!!


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

That was easy  !


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Ahh, Eds did the same after he picked that male up from ya lol..


----------



## cbosquez (May 24, 2012)

I'm waiting on my male that I got from Ed to acclimate and start calling. And I wouldn't mind a froglet either! LOL!


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

frog dude said:


> I call dibs on offspring!


I call dibs after his dibs


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

GP dynamite said:


> I call dibs after his dibs


Here's too hoping that offspring are as awesome looking as their parents!


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

I got my Highlands from "frogmanroth" they were tads, about a dozen. His pair were beautiful just like the ones pictured here, but they didn't all have the same coloration when morphed & grown. In talking to a number of frog people I've heard that they can throw a number of "looks" that are not identical to the parents. Has any one else had this experience ?


----------



## aengel (Aug 6, 2012)

Here's a picture of the eggs today, starting to see some development!


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Congrats on the beautiful auratus and their anxious offspring! Very nice!


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Great looking frogs.


----------



## aengel (Aug 6, 2012)

Just wanted to share an update, I have 11 tadpoles and a clutch of 7 developing.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

That seems like an awful lot of tadpoles. Here, I'll do you a favor and glady take a few off your hands


----------



## aengel (Aug 6, 2012)

Here is the first froglet out of the water today!!


----------



## Tincman (Jan 18, 2013)

The Highland/Blue Bronze will always be one of my favorite frogs as They were one of my first acquired in the early 2000s! Beautiful frogs!


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

do you have pics of the development of the tads? like right when the front arms pop? thanks


----------



## Styx (Oct 25, 2008)

Those are amazing frogs.


----------



## aengel (Aug 6, 2012)

Whitethumb

I have tads in a few different stages right now, I will work on getting good pictures and post some in the next couple days.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

thank you! your froglet pic looks awesome!



aengel said:


> Whitethumb
> 
> I have tads in a few different stages right now, I will work on getting good pictures and post some in the next couple days.


----------



## aengel (Aug 6, 2012)

Here are some tad pics from my auratus.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

thanks for the pics!!! that sure did quench my sweet tooth. i've been wanting a pair for a little bit but i also wanted some other frogs just a tad bit more lol. i broke down and got the other pair 1st.


----------



## Dawna (Jan 18, 2015)

As I'm sure everyone else is, im looking for Highland Bronze as well. Please let us know when you have any available.

Dawna


----------



## dendrorani (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice frogs!

Even tadpoles have a stunning metallic coloration going on already...

I love auratus, they are extremely bold for me. I can put my hand in the tank and they won't move....not that they did it since day 1 

Awesome buddy

Rani


----------

